

Google Latitude will be retiring on August 9th - drpancake
https://support.google.com/gmm/answer/3001634?p=maps_android_latitude&rd=1&print=1

======
hardwaresofton
Another brilliant move by Google.

1\. Funnel every free service to Google+

2\. Obtain facebook levels of information about everything personal (I mean
they already have this most likely)

3\. More ads, more personalization, more Google+

4\. ???

5\. Profit

It's almost like they planned it.

And don't get me wrong, I reasonably like Google (at the very least I respect
their technical prowess, and at the most think they're pretty hip) -- just
really don't know how well they're accomplishing "do no evil"

------
cowmix
Latitude was neglected since day one. It never really work reliably. For
MONTHS new signups were fubar'd. The API was aways flakey.

The irony is that I hate the surveillance state we now live in yet I wanted to
use Latitude desperately. I wanted to give up my privacy and Google didn't
seem to care.

